# Sneaky fatteners



## sprsizeme (Jun 4, 2007)

Say any women or for that matter men that have fattened up a guy without him knowing you are doing it?

would love to see someone do that with progress picutures


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think chubbynhateit got my dander all up, but I don't care.

This is a real forum for real people. To do that to somebody would be a breach of trust, and isn't likely to ever happen in the real world without some pretty serious emotional consequences. If you want to indulge your fantasy, there's a fiction section down at the bottom of the main forum list.

I'm sure there are people who have snuck their lover an extra piece of cake now and again, but to ask for progress pics implies an amout of manipulation on the part of the "feeder" that isn't healthy at all.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm new here and I was waiting for someone else to opine first because this struck me as horrific. What happens between two consenting adults is one thing, what happens when you try to sneak, lie, or cheat, in any matter (not just fattening up someone) is deceitful and sick. Am I wrong or misguided in thinking that? My two cents.


----------



## Tad (Jun 4, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> I'm new here and I was waiting for someone else to opine first because this struck me as horrific. What happens between two consenting adults is one thing, what happens when you try to sneak, lie, or cheat, in any matter (not just fattening up someone) is deceitful and sick. Am I wrong or misguided in thinking that? My two cents.



Oh, I think most people here would agree with you totally. However we get this sort of thing coming up occasionally, as there are always a few people who come in here and troll for (what is to them) fantasy fodder. It is good for someone to step forward and read these folks the riot act, but at the same time , eventually you tend to learn to automatically skip threads with titles like this.

By the way, welcome--I read your intro thread on the main board, but hadn't gotten around to saying hi in, so I'll confuse things by saying hi over here 

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

edx said:


> By the way, welcome--I read your intro thread on the main board, but hadn't gotten around to saying hi in, so I'll confuse things by saying hi over here
> 
> Regards;
> 
> -Ed



Thank you!  Both for the back-up and the welcome


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 4, 2007)

sprsizeme said:


> Say any women or for that matter men that have fattened up a guy without him knowing you are doing it?
> 
> would love to see someone do that with progress picutures



It's bad enough that you condone secret or deceptive feeding/fattening. But you want someone _else_ to do something that repulsive - and share the pics with you? Jesus, man - do you have no decency? 

How about someone - secretly or not - tell you that jockstraps aren't sexy?

ETA: they're barely even palatable. 
ETA2: seriously.


----------



## theRabidWolf (Jun 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's bad enough that you condone secret or deceptive feeding/fattening. But you want someone _else_ to do something that repulsive - and share the pics with you? Jesus, man - do you have no decency?
> 
> How about someone - secretly or not - tell you that jockstraps aren't sexy?



Ice burn! Very nice  

And as for the OP...I'm not touching this one with a five foot poll.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

"hey hunny, eat this cake"

"hey baby, I made you a pie"

"hey sweetie, I got you some crisps"

"Um, darling can you strip off and let me photograph you from all angles"

"awww dont ask questions baby"

"hey hunny, eat this cake"

"hey baby, I made you a pie... gaining weight baby? never!!"

"just a few more photos, I'm... umm.. getting used to a new camera"


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

Pookie said:


> "hey hunny, eat this cake"
> 
> "hey baby, I made you a pie"
> 
> ...



I wonder if people really fall for THAT?!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

lol... well the OP hopes so!


----------



## pattycake (Jun 4, 2007)

sprsizeme said:


> Say any women or for that matter men that have fattened up a guy without him knowing you are doing it?
> 
> would love to see someone do that with progress picutures



You mean like putting weight gain powder in their ice cream? Or hypnotizing them so that whenever they hear a certain word, they have to order 12 pizzas and eat every last one? Or getting hold of a magic potion that quadruples the calories in everything they eat? No.

Fiction is one thing but to actually ask for pictures of someone's rights being violated just for your titillation... Ick.

Hey, anyone ever slip a girl a roofie and have your way with her without her even knowing? Man, I'd love to see pictures...


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL

This is too funny...the whole thread has me cracking up.

However, I guess in some way I could be accused of being guilty of this...but I just enjoy a healthy appetite, and I also enjoy baking/cooking for my guy. 

Do I document the gain if it occurs? Nope, I don't even mention it if it does.

I've been accused of secretly trying to get a guy to gain weight or being sneaky, when all i'm doing is what comes naturally for me.

oh well, whatever...nice picture in the jockstrap.... /sarcasm


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

Pookie said:


> lol... well the OP hopes so!



Define 'OP' for noobie, please :huh:


----------



## pattycake (Jun 4, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> Define 'OP' for noobie, please :huh:



'Original poster' or 'original post'. In this case, the jock strap guy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

There are understandable reasons why someone would have a "sneaky" fattening fantasy. There are comparable fantasies that people have outside of the fat world that push the bounds of consent, and people here have shared having them (rape or ravishment fantasies).

These are largely fantasies as the consent issues in them are highly immoral, often illegal (or should be) in real life. _Fantasy_. Period.

There is a side of light encouragement that is questionable for some members of the community, but for consenting adult partners who communicate with each other it is often understood and is totally fine. Pookie's post demonstrates some of those behaviors that can ride that fine line depending on how/who/when they are used. For most people, it's discouraged, but again, some people do consent to this and enjoy it.

Doing either behavior in real life without express consent is where the problem comes in, and its a huge disgusting problem that will always upset many people. For me personally, the thought of someone fattening me up behind my back via extra/hidden calories makes me furious and I consider the level of violation on par with sexual assault. The idea of someone heavily encouraging me without my consent raises personal issues, particularly if I did not consent, that would be the end of that relationship for me.

Anyways, I usually try to steer clear of controversial topics these days, but I did want to post to say that those with sneaky fattening fantasies are not necessarily monsters, but the act of doing so in real life (or soliciting/encouraging others to do so online) is where I at least draw the line, and I think many do in the wg/fat fantasy community.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> (snipped a little)
> 
> These are largely fantasies as the consent issues in them are highly immoral, often illegal (or should be) in real life. _Fantasy_. Period.
> 
> ...



With my post the humour was to demostrate the many flaws in such a plan, but I do also agree with the serious points made here. It is a form of voilation upon anothers body without even going into sharing of pictures of somebody else without their knowledge as to why.... anyways, yes, its a matter of trust and to make somebody change their body without consent is breaking trust.

I totally understand fantasy and why we have them, as I have previously posted I am sure we all have fantasy we wouldnt want to be real for whatever reasons. So a non-consentual fattening, along with everything else non-consentual, should remain a fantasy, even a shared fantasy if you are into role playing or sharing stories.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

The problem with this post is that the OP (see? I learn!) did not in any way indicate this as a fantasy.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 4, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> The problem with this post is that the OP (see? I learn!) did not in any way indicate this as a fantasy.



*nods* exactly, and the photo sharing bit weirds me out even further


----------



## Suze (Jun 4, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> It's bad enough that you condone secret or deceptive feeding/fattening. But you want someone _else_ to do something that repulsive - and share the pics with you? Jesus, man - do you have no decency?
> 
> How about someone - secretly or not - tell you that jockstraps aren't sexy?
> 
> ...



:bow: respect :bow:


----------



## Melian (Jun 4, 2007)

sprsizeme said:


> Say any women or for that matter men that have fattened up a guy without him knowing you are doing it?
> 
> would love to see someone do that with progress picutures



I put butter in his water and bacon on his apples.

HAR HAR

He doesn't knoooowww!!!11!!


----------



## theRabidWolf (Jun 4, 2007)

Melian said:


> I put butter in his water and bacon on his apples.
> 
> HAR HAR
> 
> He doesn't knoooowww!!!11!!



Don't be ridiculous. 

Everyone knows the only way to do it is with home made, reverse lipo-suctions while he sleeps.

Jeeze.


----------



## Melian (Jun 4, 2007)

theRabidWolf said:


> Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Everyone knows the only way to do it is with home made, reverse lipo-suctions while he sleeps.
> 
> Jeeze.



Have you been reading my secret fattening diary, the Liponomicon? Written on sheets of swiss cheese, inked in maple syrup.


----------



## theRabidWolf (Jun 4, 2007)

Melian said:


> Have you been reading my secret fattening diary, the Liponomicon? Written on sheets of swiss cheese, inked in maple syrup.



Not so much reading it as eating it....

What!?


It was cheese! What did you expect me to do?

Mmm, evilicious :eat2:


----------



## cammy (Jun 4, 2007)

I think my BHM is secretly fattening himself - even though he knows this is my thing! I offer food and he turns it down only to then get up in the middle of the night and eat that left over chocolate cake and pint of Ben and Jerry's. He also won't take carbs and sweets when I offer, but if I take them and then pass them on to him or just leave them on my plate, he'll eat every last bit. Plus, he's always talking about loosing weight, but it never happens - he just keeps gaining. 

Maybe he's embarrassed to admit to me that he likes being a BHM. Heck, I've admitted to him that its my preference.

Wadda think?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 4, 2007)

Letiahna said:


> The problem with this post is that the OP (see? I learn!) did not in any way indicate this as a fantasy.




yes you do learn, but Im wondering what is this ETA people speak of....I thought that was estimated time of arrival, lol


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

The only thing I can think of (and BTW, this is totally cracking me up) is the old Folger's commercials. Let's review:

We've secretly replaced this man's NORMAL breakfast coffee with new Folger's Crystals Weight Gain 5000 coffee. Let's see if he can tell the difference......

That said, A) I can't imagine a situation in the real world where this would work, and B) the violation of everything that should be a part of a good and healthy relationship that such an action would represent is reprehensible. If people want to write stories about this, fine. But to come seek it out in reality....well....ok, paging Chris Hansen may be a little too harsh, but it's near that level.


----------



## theRabidWolf (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> That said, A) I can't imagine a situation in the real world where this would work,



M: Hello sweetie I'm back from the gym!

F: Fool! You were never at a gym, you've been eating a chocolate cake this entire time!

M: !?? *looks down at a half eaten cake in his lap* Wha-how'd you--??

F: MUHAHAHAHAHA *disappears in a puff of smoke.


----------



## pattycake (Jun 4, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> yes you do learn, but Im wondering what is this ETA people speak of....I thought that was estimated time of arrival, lol



'Edited to Add...' (I only know cos I googled it when I first noticed people using it.)

Me, I replace bananas in their skins with ones I've fashioned from lard. He's 500 lbs and he doesn't even KNOW!!!! He thinks he's still 170 lbs cos I secretly buy him bigger clothes and switch the labels. If anyone mentions to him that he's looking a bit tubby, I just convince him he's a bit more muscular. And if he's still worried I simply say "Maybe don't have that burger, have a _banana_ instead." See all the before, during and after pics at www.manipulative_bitch.com (but don't tell him!!!)


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 4, 2007)

pattycake said:


> Me, I replace bananas in their skins with ones I've fashioned from lard. He's 500 lbs and he doesn't even KNOW!!!! He thinks he's still 170 lbs cos I secretly buy him bigger clothes and switch the labels. If anyone mentions to him that he's looking a bit tubby, I just convince him he's a bit more muscular. And if he's still worried I simply say "Maybe don't have that burger, have a _banana_ instead." See all the before, during and after pics at www.manipulative_bitch.com (but don't tell him!!!)



OMG... All of this is starting to sound pretty hilarious!


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 4, 2007)

I read this thread's title as "Sneaky Fatters". As in, "I'm fatter than you, but you don't know that, 'cause I'm _sneaky_..."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 4, 2007)

pattycake said:


> 'Edited to Add...' (I only know cos I googled it when I first noticed people using it.)
> 
> Me, I replace bananas in their skins with ones I've fashioned from lard. He's 500 lbs and he doesn't even KNOW!!!! He thinks he's still 170 lbs cos I secretly buy him bigger clothes and switch the labels. If anyone mentions to him that he's looking a bit tubby, I just convince him he's a bit more muscular. And if he's still worried I simply say "Maybe don't have that burger, have a _banana_ instead." See all the before, during and after pics at www.manipulative_bitch.com (but don't tell him!!!)



I just want you to know that I did click that link, fully aware that you had made it up, because I could not stop myself (not unlike you and your lard bananas!)


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

That domain name appears to be available......


----------



## Red (Jun 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I just want you to know that I did click that link, fully aware that you had made it up, because I could not stop myself (not unlike you and your lard bananas!)



Hehee me too!


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 5, 2007)

I love that this topic comes up every few weeks. I'm convinced that nobody has ever, in the history of anything, asked this question seriously. Why would you want your partner to gain weight? Because you dig that. Right on. Explore that and enjoy. 

Why would you want your partner to gain weight without their knowledge/against their will? Because you need some therapy. The end! 

Remember to tip your waitresses, and drive home safely.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 5, 2007)

Sounds impossible fattening up a guy wthout him knowing it. Wouldn't he see what you're feeding him or unless you put a weight gain formula in his food that could help him not know that he's being fattened up


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

Also still available: http://www.lardbanana.com. I may have to purchase that one for no reason other than to say that my web site is lardbanana.com.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 5, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Sounds impossible fattening up a guy wthout him knowing it. Wouldn't he see what you're feeding him or unless you put a weight gain formula in his food that could help him not know that he's being fattened up



Sure, but it would be a shitty thing to do.

And I don't know that someone would fail to notice. Your body would feel that many extra calories. You'd be FULL.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 5, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Also still available: http://www.lardbanana.com. I may have to purchase that one for no reason other than to say that my web site is lardbanana.com.



lmao! Dare ya!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

Plus, I think you'd notice it when you could no longer see your feet. Or when your thighs started rubbing together. Or when you couldn't touch your toes. Or when you got winded climbing stairs. Or when you looked in a mirror naked in the bathroom and saw any of the following: a huge gut, big butt, bigger breasts, fat face, love handles, fat thighs, multiple chins, etc. You can buy bigger clothes for them, but they gotta get naked sometime. And you can't get by without a mirror.



Waxwing said:


> Sure, but it would be a shitty thing to do.
> 
> And I don't know that someone would fail to notice. Your body would feel that many extra calories. You'd be FULL.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 5, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Plus, I think you'd notice it when you could no longer see your feet. Or when your thighs started rubbing together. Or when you couldn't touch your toes. Or when you got winded climbing stairs. Or when you looked in a mirror naked in the bathroom and saw any of the following: a huge gut, big butt, bigger breasts, fat face, love handles, fat thighs, multiple chins, etc. You can buy bigger clothes for them, but they gotta get naked sometime. And you can't get by without a mirror.



Yes. Also right.

The bottom line is that it's a stupid idea from a purely practical perspective. Forget the moral implications.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 5, 2007)

Y'all are impugners of bananas. I'm disgusted. Anyone with half a brain knows that you use butter-flavored Crisco to replace bananas, not just plain lard. It's _yellow_. And butter-flavored. 

Go back and re-read the sneaky fatteners manual, please.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Y'all are impugners of bananas. I'm disgusted. Anyone with half a brain knows that you use butter-flavored Crisco to replace bananas, not just plain lard. It's _yellow_. And butter-flavored.
> 
> Go back and re-read the sneaky fatteners manual, please.



I'm imagining that, and giggling really hard. That's annoying, because I'm in a meeting. But I'm picturing you carefully sculpting a shortening banana.

heeeeeeeeee


----------



## Carrie (Jun 5, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm imagining that, and giggling really hard. That's annoying, because I'm in a meeting. But I'm picturing you carefully sculpting a shortening banana.



Is it like the scene in "Ghost", and I'm sitting at a potter's wheel lovingly sculpting my shortening banana, with "Unchained Melody" playing in the background? Bits of shortening shrapnel flying through the air and landing on my bare, heaving bosom? 

It is, isn't it? Perv.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 5, 2007)

Sneaky ways of fattening:

1) Replace all fruits and vegetables with marzipan lookalikes. If taste is questioned, claim they're organic.

2) For lettuce leaves in salad, replace with thin layers of green, royal icing. For dressing, douse generously in corn oil with a little pepper.

3) Stuff your chicken and turkey with double sausage pizza instead of stuffing!


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 5, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sneaky ways of fattening:
> 
> 1) Replace all fruits and vegetables with marzipan lookalikes. If taste is questioned, claim they're organic.
> 
> ...



I hate you, because the laughter is stuck inside and I want to let it out. 

That salad? Brilliant.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 5, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Is it like the scene in "Ghost", and I'm sitting at a potter's wheel lovingly sculpting my shortening banana, with "Unchained Melody" playing in the background? Bits of shortening shrapnel flying through the air and landing on my bare, heaving bosom?
> 
> It is, isn't it? Perv.



Quite literally roflmao... Thank you!!!!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm getting a little turned on at the thought of Carrie, Waxwing, or TSL sculpting my banana out of shortening. Just thought I would share a tremendously inappropriate thought. :wubu: 



Waxwing said:


> I'm imagining that, and giggling really hard. That's annoying, because I'm in a meeting. But I'm picturing you carefully sculpting a shortening banana.
> 
> heeeeeeeeee



<whew>....is it HOT in here, or is it just me....oh, they turned the heat on again over at the Capitol Power Plant? So it really is hot in here? Well, I think I'd be perspiring anyway. Damn my no-mullet-to-impersonate-Swayze hide! :doh: :kiss2: 



Carrie said:


> Is it like the scene in "Ghost", and I'm sitting at a potter's wheel lovingly sculpting my shortening banana, with "Unchained Melody" playing in the background? Bits of shortening shrapnel flying through the air and landing on my bare, heaving bosom?
> 
> It is, isn't it? Perv.



Can I have you do my next Thanksgiving dinner, Casey? You sound like a better cook that Cousin Anne's mom.....which is actually why we let Cousin Anne cook. And can I get extra cheese, pepperoni and bacon on that double sausage stuffing? 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sneaky ways of fattening:
> 
> 1) Replace all fruits and vegetables with marzipan lookalikes. If taste is questioned, claim they're organic.
> 
> ...



I'm so turned on and laughing right now it's not even funny. But I still think that www.lardbanana.com is a better website than www.shorteningbanana.com. I dunno....maybe I'll register both of them....



Waxwing said:


> I hate you, because the laughter is stuck inside and I want to let it out.
> 
> That salad? Brilliant.



See, this is why I was pushing 4 bills at one point and was not so secretly fat. I've actually tried all these things. Plus, I have a receipe for a fried stick of butter. It's pretty tasty. The secret is in the batter and the prep.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG laughing so hard


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 5, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Also still available: http://www.lardbanana.com. I may have to purchase that one for no reason other than to say that my web site is lardbanana.com.



I have one degree of separation from the guy who owns pigf*cker.org, so your lardbanana scares me not.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

See, anyone can do obscene. But something like lardbanana? That's just downright WEIRD.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 5, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> See, anyone can do obscene. But something like lardbanana? That's just downright WEIRD.



Actually, lardbanana sounds like a euphemism for a wang with some, ah, interesting physical property. So I can shoehorn it back into plain obscene and remove the 'weird'.

IM IN UR THRED KILLIN ALL UR WEIRD


----------



## krystalltuerme (Jun 6, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> IM IN UR THRED KILLIN ALL UR WEIRD



Lol! Pwned, n00b!


----------



## Pookie (Jun 6, 2007)

I wonder if the guy who started this thread is gonna come back... possibly asking for lardbanana recipes.... or realising something was way off

*grins* I feel the former would be more amusing


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 6, 2007)

See, but Carrie gave him everything he needed re: lard bananas in that he needs to use flavored Crisco. So probably not.



Pookie said:


> I wonder if the guy who started this thread is gonna come back... possibly asking for lardbanana recipes.... or realising something was way off
> 
> *grins* I feel the former would be more amusing


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 6, 2007)

Whoa.

Hold the presses. Sausage Pizza Stuffed Turkey actually sounds really good. TSL, you need to market that one.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 6, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Whoa.
> 
> Hold the presses. Sausage Pizza Stuffed Turkey actually sounds really good. TSL, you need to market that one.



Well, remember when you told me those berries I gave you tasted funny? That was actually turkey stuffed with sausage pizza.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 6, 2007)

And that salad that you made for me that time? That was really cake icing?!?!? 

You BASTARD!!!!! You sneakily fattened me!!!!!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm secretly fattening myself. Please, PLEASE, don't anyone tell me.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 6, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, remember when you told me those berries I gave you tasted funny? That was actually turkey stuffed with sausage pizza.



YOU MONSTER!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm not sure that I would have noticed if you hadn't told me. And you'd better bulk up if you're going to take on the big boy. 'cause right now, your kung fu got NO mojo.



Rebecca said:


> I'm secretly fattening myself. Please, PLEASE, don't anyone tell me.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 6, 2007)

i'll see your lard banana and raise you a pork fat apple.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 6, 2007)

well I am gonna win because I have been carefully colouring beef dripping pink and green to make a beef-fat-melon.... so HA :eat1: big ball of fat beats small ball of fat

LMAO


----------



## Catkin (Jun 6, 2007)

Hahah I wish I had seen this thread sooner! I'm loving all the, um, _not so serious_ replies 

Will the range of products made from fats be expanding past just fruits? I'm thinking whole meals, lovingly crafted from lard...


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually, this sounds pretty fucking tasty. Keep some apple flavor in there. Because pork+apple=scrum-diddly-umpticous!



supersoup said:


> i'll see your lard banana and raise you a pork fat apple.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 6, 2007)

sprsizeme said:


> Say any women or for that matter men that have fattened up a guy without him knowing you are doing it?
> 
> would love to see someone do that with progress picutures



Doing that to someone with out their consent is NOT sexy and NOT cool and you sure as hell shouldn't be posting their pics on the Internet without them knowing about it. That's just creepy.

And for god's sake put on some friggin pants.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Jun 6, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I love that this topic comes up every few weeks. I'm convinced that nobody has ever, in the history of anything, asked this question seriously. Why would you want your partner to gain weight? Because you dig that. Right on. Explore that and enjoy.
> 
> Why would you want your partner to gain weight without their knowledge/against their will? Because you need some therapy. The end!



All hail Waxwing, queen of sane.



> Remember to tip your waitresses, and drive home safely.



And don't forget to wear sunscreen. Or a hat.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 6, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Doing that to someone with out their consent is NOT sexy and NOT cool and you sure as hell shouldn't be posting their pics on the Internet without them knowing about it. That's just creepy.
> 
> And for god's sake put on some friggin pants.



He'll wear pants when Tibet is free, dammit!


----------



## pattycake (Jun 6, 2007)

ataraxia said:


> Actually, lardbanana sounds like a euphemism for a wang with some, ah, interesting physical property.



Exactly what I was thinking. And no lube needed!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm.....I think someone in my office may be trying to secretly fatten me. I found big chucks of pork fat in my coffee this morning. And I came back to my desk later to find a Super Copilot of hagen-daaz extra butterfat ice cream milkshake spiked with weight gain formula, along with a note that said, 

"Bottoms up (and bigger!)" 

<3, 

Your secret fattener"

Still.....it's only a feeling. I could be wrong.


----------



## Red (Jun 7, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Hmmm.....I think someone in my office may be trying to secretly fatten me. I found big chucks of pork fat in my coffee this morning. And I came back to my desk later to find a Super Copilot of hagen-daaz extra butterfat ice cream milkshake spiked with weight gain formula, along with a note that said,
> 
> "Bottoms up (and bigger!)"
> 
> ...




Nah, your over reacting. I'm sure its just a coincidence.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 7, 2007)

There's a table in the hallway here at work groaning under the weight of bagels and various cream cheeses.

They know I like bagels. They're secretly trying to fatten me up!

Curses!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah, I'm convinced that all the food on the planet is in on a secret conspiracy to fatten me up. Especially the Frozen Dairy Caucus, those bitches.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 7, 2007)

The food just doesn't jump into your mouth, unless there's some secret microchips implanted in it. interesting effects of bioengineering and all.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 7, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Yeah, I'm convinced that all the food on the planet is in on a secret conspiracy to fatten me up. Especially the Frozen Dairy Caucus, those bitches.



I read that as "Frozen Dairy Circus" and was going to ask you if I could come with.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 7, 2007)

mwahahahah come on over to the fat side.



Waxwing said:


> There's a table in the hallway here at work groaning under the weight of bagels and various cream cheeses.
> 
> They know I like bagels. They're secretly trying to fatten me up!
> 
> Curses!


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

Off-topic for a moment....I still love the fact that the Erectile Dysfunction Caucus was started by Rep. Anthony Weiner. That is all.

They're trying to make your midsection a giant bagel! Run, Waxwing, run!

Hmmm....frozen dairy circus...."Mommy, I want to see the lions and giraffees and custards and ice cream cones and will they have mocha frappachinos?"


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

Actually, funny that you should mention that.....Monsanto and ADM have been working with Mexican jumping beans and frog DNA to try and create food that actually DOES jump right in your mouth. So if you wake up one night with HoHo smeared all over your face, it's because they jumped out of your cupboard, leapt down your hallway, jumped into your bed and vaulted right into your mouth where naturally, you chewed and swallowed.



MissToodles said:


> The food just doesn't jump into your mouth, unless there's some secret microchips implanted in it. interesting effects of bioengineering and all.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 7, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Is it like the scene in "Ghost", and I'm sitting at a potter's wheel lovingly sculpting my shortening banana, with "Unchained Melody" playing in the background? Bits of shortening shrapnel flying through the air and landing on my bare, heaving bosom?



Yer gettin rep for 'shortening shrapnel.'


----------



## Cinda (Jun 8, 2007)

Well at least the OP brought the joy of laughter and fun into our humdrum lives. Thanks for the laughs everyone. <chuckles to self> crisco banana


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> There are understandable reasons why someone would have a "sneaky" fattening fantasy. There are comparable fantasies that people have outside of the fat world that push the bounds of consent, and people here have shared having them (rape or ravishment fantasies).
> 
> These are largely fantasies as the consent issues in them are highly immoral, often illegal (or should be) in real life. _Fantasy_. Period.
> 
> ...




yeah, seriously...i'm always amazed at the amount of people on here who think trolls especially have managed to trick their way into a feeding relationship with some gullible bbw, yet can't make it past one post here without unwittingly setting off the angry mob. that said, feeders and feedees here should take some notes from the s&m community...they use safety words and "emergency brakes" for consent and such. this secret fattening thing is HOT, and like rape or any other "dark" fantasy, it's totally deplorable and disgusting to do any of it without permission.

wondering aloud (and basically rephrasing the original post's question for the p.c. with this big fat disclaimer): is anyone here in a feeding relationship where the "secret" thing is a turn-on, or even a game? it would be kind of cool if a feedee set a weight limit say, for example like, 20 pounds more, and then let her feeder "sneak" butter and fattening stuff into her food randomly and (wink) unknowingly for a short period of time. when she reaches the 20+ pounds, she says the safety word, ends the "game," has a ton of sex. i think it would be cute and sophisticated (for fetish play).


----------

